# Plenty of fsih in Tampa/St. Pete :D



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Haven't posted here in about 6 months maybe more than a year I'm not sure. Before the closure last month, I caught more keeper grouper between October-February than I've caught combined in the last 3 years. Caught snook up until it got cold, but nothing in slot or inseason. Tons of trout, but my biggest specks have still been in P'cola. P'cola is still the place for big reds too as far as I'm concerned. I've caught some redfish down here, but nothing like Pensacola, it's almost too easy up there. Red snapper are starting to get thick down here. Have caught them in 65' of water (out of season of course) within the past couple of months, but they seem to be getting shallower and shallower down here which tells me they're getting thicker. No flounder as far as I'm concerned, well none like I caught in Penscola, have caught a few, but all pretty small (might not be fishing in the right places either). A few pompano here and there, but they're usually an incidental catch. Caughta bunchof cobia a couple of years ago, but none last year, didn't really target them last year though.

Now if anybody wants to come down and catch a tarpon in about a month and a half/two months (let's say the beginning of May). Give me a holler, you can e-mail me or give me a PM, but if you're headed this way you have nothing to lose. I'm not going to charge anybody anything, still need good fishing buddies. I've got one guy that I fish with from work and I've taught him pretty much everything he knows (you can't tell him that though, that's the only stipulant to fishing with me  ). No guarantees, but if you find a hotel in the area and want to go fishing, you can go with me (most folks anyway ). Jason, if you want to catch a big snook or go tarpon fishing again come on down and we'll go, or you can give me a call. I'm a lot more familiar with the area now so let's go fishing!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

glad to see you're still alive dave....don't be such a stranger


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, well had lots of issues, still miss most of you guys, (even the SOB's that don't call a brother)! Anyway, anybody heading down this way just has to give me a head's up and we'll go fishing for something. Hooked tons of tarpon last year (ok, so we didn't boat any, but we got a few close). Can't fish in P'cola as much as I'd like, but maybe October Imight. October is my favorite month in Pensacola anyway. I can catch anything in October up there (well, except snapper).. How stupid is that? You can't catch red snapper in October....


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL!!!! Dave this post is useless with out pics. I call BS!!!!





We do miss ya man. I will call ya when I get down that way. 

Yeah, I don't know about the other two guys about calling ya.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

horseshit Dave. Lets see the pics of all these tarpon you are beating up!!!!!


----------

